# Anyone with a fall bear tag that wants to hunt behind dogs



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone who has a fall bear tag in Diamond, Dagget, 3 Corners, or Bookcliffs unit, if you would like to go out behind some dogs PM me. I'm getting ready to go on days off and wouldn't mind taking some guys out. Don't charge anything just like getting the opportunity to run my dogs and help people out. Have a decent pack of dogs should be able to put some up a tree for ya.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

We'd also be up for traveling to the San Juans, La Sals, and probably the Boulders. We just are not as familiar with those areas and it may take us a day or two to figure out where the big bear hang out at.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What are you doing in Colorado with bear hounds? Don't let the Boulderites hear that you chase bears with hounds.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol originally from Vernal, UT and moved to Meeker this spring. I've always ran lion in CO anyway and I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off so I have plenty of time to pack the camper and run bears in Utah still. I make a point to stay out of the eastern slope of Colorado. It's a whole different world over there, pretty much mini California. I am working on the hounds rights over here and the Colorado Parks and Wildlife had the nerve to send me a letter saying bear populations in CO are decreasing and the bears are just moving into more populated areas and causing trouble for unknown reasons. _O\\


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

If your around next year I'm not to far off from drawing a bear tag. I've got 8-9 points.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Don't let the Boulderites hear that you chase bears with hounds.


LOLZ... you are probably referring to any of several dozen of my wife's various cousins. Cant swing a dead cat without hitting one down there (seriously, I've never driven around down there on any day of the week without running into one of her cousins roaming around, and they all live in UT county!).

-DallanC


----------

